# Depression SEVERELY limits me from life



## insaticiable (Feb 23, 2010)

I know all I do is complain...wah wah wah, but I just need someone to hear me out.

A lot of you people say that dp/dr severely limits you from life, but for me it is my depression that severely limits me from life. I feel like my depression...a lot of it is chemical, and I'm doing everything I need to be doing, such as taking my meds, taking my hypothyroidism meds to fix it if it is indeed chemical. I feel like I can handle life better....handle and endure dp/dr better when I am less depressed and in a better mood. I'm sorry, I just need to vent somewhere. I hate depression with a passion.


----------



## Minerva8979 (Jan 30, 2010)

Me too,girl. It's definitely moreso depression, which I've had since I was 13, PMDD, crazy ovaries doing crazy hormonal things. I'm on meds for that too, but none so far for mental health. And I'm making a list of psychs to call as I speak. I'm ready for meds, fuck it. Depression fucking sucks. And incorporated with anxiety and self-loathing? pfff...


----------



## insaticiable (Feb 23, 2010)

Minerva8979 said:


> Me too,girl. It's definitely moreso depression, which I've had since I was 13, PMDD, crazy ovaries doing crazy hormonal things. I'm on meds for that too, but none so far for mental health. And I'm making a list of psychs to call as I speak. I'm ready for meds, fuck it. Depression fucking sucks. And incorporated with anxiety and self-loathing? pfff...


Hell yeah! And good for you for being proactive and taking the necessary steps to get better! I've also had depression since 13 =/ add that to OCD, BPD, and now DP/DR. eh lol


----------



## Kitr (Jul 7, 2009)

Well i got DP DR from smoking weed and have DP DR for 2.5 years and i'm like cured of DP DR but the thing that bothers me is anxiety and depression that comes thru day for no reason. I feel intense saddnes in chest and want to cry for no reason but i think always first comes anxiety (pressure in chest like feeling a fear for no reason) and then later depression. And also i get now anxiety from food and lose concentration from food etc. If its sugary it occurs within seconds or minutes even if its fruit. I'm already on healthy diet for 2 months. I think i have also hypoglicemia or candida.

I'm ony on John wort now which kinda helps. I really dont want to go on meds because most people who are on them just dont get cured and DP DR can get even worse.

I really need to figure the anxiety and depression why is it coming from food and in waves thru day.


----------



## Strangerdanger (Oct 3, 2010)

Minerva8979 said:


> Me too,girl. It's definitely moreso depression, which I've had since I was 13, PMDD, crazy ovaries doing crazy hormonal things. I'm on meds for that too, but none so far for mental health. And I'm making a list of psychs to call as I speak. I'm ready for meds, fuck it. Depression fucking sucks. And incorporated with anxiety and self-loathing? pfff...


I've had depression most of my life as well. I've never found any medicine that has worked though. I guess I have a pretty negative attitude towards psychiatrists and anti depressants. anytime I have ever gone they just ask a few basic questions and throw some a different prescription at me. I never felt like they actually tried to help just earn some cash. But I'm getting to the point where I might need to try it again. I hate hating myself. It's no life to live.


----------



## insaticiable (Feb 23, 2010)

Strangerdanger said:


> I've had depression most of my life as well. I've never found any medicine that has worked though. I guess I have a pretty negative attitude towards psychiatrists and anti depressants. anytime I have ever gone they just ask a few basic questions and throw some a different prescription at me. I never felt like they actually tried to help just earn some cash. But I'm getting to the point where I might need to try it again. I hate hating myself. It's no life to live.


My new and current psychiatrist is the same way...just keeps piling on the medications, one after the other. At one point, I was on 6 different medications. Granted my diagnosis is not only limited to dp/dr, but still. Anyways, what I wanted to suggest is to look into some sort of therapy alongside seeing a psychiatrist for medication management. CBT is a great form of therapy which will help you tons in learning how to manage your anxiety and fears better, in addition to helping you change your thinking patterns from negative, pessimistic ones, into more positive and uplifting ones. I think therapy helps 60%-70%, whereas medications helps only 30%-40%, although this can vary from person to person.


----------



## Minerva8979 (Jan 30, 2010)

Kitarist said:


> Well i got DP DR from smoking weed and have DP DR for 2.5 years and i'm like cured of DP DR but the thing that bothers me is anxiety and depression that comes thru day for no reason. I feel intense saddnes in chest and want to cry for no reason but i think always first comes anxiety (pressure in chest like feeling a fear for no reason) and then later depression. And also i get now anxiety from food and lose concentration from food etc. If its sugary it occurs within seconds or minutes even if its fruit. I'm already on healthy diet for 2 months. I think i have also hypoglicemia or candida.
> 
> I'm ony on John wort now which kinda helps. I really dont want to go on meds because most people who are on them just dont get cured and DP DR can get even worse.
> 
> I really need to figure the anxiety and depression why is it coming from food and in waves thru day.


I know exactly what you mean about the sadness pain in your chest! When it's really bad for me, I feel that and also a rush of ache starting in my arms then chest then down my torso and legs. It's like an adrenaline rush of sadness,without the "pumped" feeling. It's mental enters physical.

ALSO sugar exacerbates my anxiety, depression and mental fatigue/disorientation and I am hypoglycemic (so why the hell am I eating sugar?lol) Have you ever had blood tests? We just need to avoid sugar...


----------

